# How to attach 3PLY beam to framing.



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> A licensed engineer drew the plans but there was no detail on this connection.


The term is accredited...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> I get it but this isn't rocket science. So you'd rather work a year to find an answer instead of a couple of hours? Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> "Wise men learn from their mistakes, but wiser men learn from the mistakes of others."


He gave you the best advice you are ever going to receive....I'd listen


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> Thank you for being willing to teach your knowledge to others. Some here have big egos and can't just answer the question.


And some just want free advice....I'd quit while you were ahead


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

G&Co. said:


> The engineer is responsible for all structural elements, including nailing schedules and connections. In less time than it took you to type and read all these posts, you could have called him and asked. Or sent him an RFI.
> It seems odd that you chose to ask strangers on a forum instead of simply asking the engineer who is most familiar, competent, responsible for the structure and already paid for the job. That's the reason you are getting what may seem to you as uncooperative answers.


It's seems odd to ask professionals? Or to get multiple opinions. Do you only get one opinion when you buy a piece of equipment, get a diagnosis from a doctor, single bid from a contractor? Your logic is very flawed.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

knomaddesign said:


> Your idea is the winner! Thanks again.


I take cigars and bourbon.

Otherwise, call up that engineer and make them earn their pay on that detail. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> The term is accredited...


 Sorry buddy, look at the engineers stamp. It says LICENSED.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

META said:


> I take cigars and bourbon.
> 
> Otherwise, call up that engineer and make them earn their pay on that detail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh, I asked. Many here assume one hasn't done it. I never understood why. Getting multiple opinions on a subject matter seems to get me a better result. This is my personal project so I don't mind learning a few things while I build. I've seen many "professional" jobs look like ****.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> And some just want free advice....I'd quit while you were ahead


Are you on a paid forum? Cuz this forum is mostly free.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

knomaddesign said:


> Oh, I asked. Many here assume one hasn't done it. I never understood why. Getting multiple opinions on a subject matter seems to get me a better result. This is my personal project so I don't mind learning a few things while I build. I've seen many "professional" jobs look like ****.


I am curious what they said?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

knomaddesign said:


> This is my personal project so I don't mind learning a few things while I build. I've seen many "professional" jobs look like ****.


Ah, so this is a DIY. Why didn't you say so in the first place? You would have gotten a different kind of response.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

G&Co. said:


> Ah, so this is a DIY. Why didn't you say so in the first place? You would have gotten a different kind of response.


It doesn't matter. I've told my story before. But once again I am an expert in design, 3D and other parts of construction. I am a new contractor and I'm building MY first project beginning to end. I'm looking for advice from places like forums. Everyone has a different level of experience so smart ass(not pointing to you) responses are not helpful. Don't assume the qualification, skills, or expertise of others. Either help or move on.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> Sorry buddy, look at the engineers stamp. It says LICENSED.


I don't see a stamp. I see a tiny piece of YOUR DRAWING for YOUR PERSONAL PROJECT.

Now shoo fly....you bother me.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Here looking for a basic piece of hardware....


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I would never hesitate to call the designer and ask them what they were envisioning and what I felt would be a challenge.
Spitballing ideas is great for both sides.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Here looking for a basic piece of hardware....


You're the exact type of contractor clients dread. Big ego and little skill. I wasn't posting the stamp of MY engineer. I was advising you to look at their state sanctioned stamp. It says LICENSED. You're a "pro" and you don't even know that..lol


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

Tom M said:


> I would never hesitate to call the designer and ask them what they were envisioning and what I felt would be a challenge.
> Spitballing ideas is great for both sides.


Doing all the above. Sometimes engineers/contractors are hard to reach. It only helps to ask other professionals. Just like this forum, in the real world, many contractors don't like giving advise. I thought as men we were above being catty.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> You're the exact type of contractor clients dread. Big ego and little skill. I wasn't posting the stamp of MY engineer. I was advising you to look at their state sanctioned stamp. It says LICENSED. You're a "pro" and you don't even know that..lol


You're barking up the wrong tree bud.

I'm proven here. You....not so much. I haven't taken on a new client that wasn't a direct referral or existing customer for 6 or 7 years now.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

@knomaddesign We already gave you the flies, stop with all the vinegar.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Here looking for a basic piece of hardware....





A&E Exteriors said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree bud.
> 
> I'm proven here. You....not so much. I haven't taken on a new client that wasn't a direct referral or existing customer for 6 or 7 years now.


Good for you, happy for you. I've been in business for 15 years. I'm always willing to learn a new skill and offer help for anyone who asks. Others, like you, have such a big ego you can't dream of helping out someone who's starting in the trade.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> Good for you, happy for you. I've been in business for 15 years. I'm always willing to learn a new skill and offer help for anyone who asks. Others, like you, have such a big ego you can't dream of helping out who's are starting in the trade.


Wrong again.

Now why don't you make like Michael Jackson and beat it


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree bud.
> 
> I'm proven here. You....not so much. I haven't taken on a new client that wasn't a direct referral or existing customer for 6 or 7 years now.


Your "accredited" remark was wrong in my neck of the woods. What else could you also be wrong about? Humble yourself bro.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> Your "accredited" remark was wrong in my neck of the woods. What else could you also be wrong about? Humble yourself bro.


15 years huh...


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> Now why don't you make like Michael Jackson and beat it


Th


reggi said:


> @knomaddesign We already gave you the flies, stop with all the vinegar.


Sir, if someone responds rudely, they will get a response back with the equal amount of respect. This forum is here to get answers not smart ass responses.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> 15 years huh...


LOL, you got me...but not really. My wife(European Architect), wanted to join my business and enhance our offerings THIS YEAR. So we changed my business name. Legally it's a new business.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

knomaddesign said:


> Th
> 
> Sir, if someone responds rudely, they will get a response back with the equal amount of respect. This forum is here to get answers not smart ass responses.


As of post 17, you received nothing but sincere responses, when you posted the following:


knomaddesign said:


> Thank you for being willing to teach your knowledge to others. Some here have big egos and can't just answer the question.


And then the whole thing went to poop.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

If you paid for engineering, the engineer should provide all structural details. That's the only answer you need, and you had it at post 9.


VinylHanger said:


> I'd just timberloc it together.
> 
> How did your engineer draw it up? He should have listed the fasters or brackets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Everything else was a bonus, particularly the specific structural recommendations from various members. Myself and at least one member redoubled the recommendation that you just ask the engineer.

Not sure what the big issue is here, but you're making a fool of yourself, honestly.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> As of post 17, you received nothing but sincere responses, when you posted the following:
> 
> And then the whole thing went to poop.


That's BS. Some of the responses were condescending. It's not up to you to decide what's sincere. Sincere responses would not receive that milk toast response.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> LOL, you got me...but not really. My wife(European Architect), wanted to join my business and enhance our offerings THIS YEAR. So we changed my business name. Legally it's a new business.


Sure thing rookie.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

knomaddesign said:


> That's BS. Some of the responses were condescending. It's not up to you to decide what's sincere. Sincere responses would not receive that milk toast response.


It's equally not up to you to decide what is insincere. If you go around assuming everybody's an *******, maybe it's just you.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> If you paid for engineering, the engineer should provide all structural details. That's the only answer you need, and you had it at post 9.
> 
> Everything else was a bonus, particularly the specific structural recommendations from various members. Myself and at least one member reiterated our recommendation that you just ask the engineer.
> 
> Not sure what the big issue is here, but you're making a fool of yourself, honestly.


Asking the engineer is an OBVIOUS action. Stop and ask yourself, maybe he couldn't get that info or he wants on the job advise.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> If you paid for engineering, the engineer should provide all structural details. That's the only answer you need, and you had it at post 9.
> 
> Everything else was a bonus, particularly the specific structural recommendations from various members. Myself and at least one member reiterated our recommendation that you just ask the engineer.
> 
> Not sure what the big issue is here, but you're making a fool of yourself, honestly.


Asking the engineer is an OBVIOUS action. Stop and ask yourself, maybe he couldn't get that info or he wants on the job advise.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> It's equally not up to you to decide what is insincere. If you go around assuming everybody's an *****, maybe it's just you.


Well yes it is. I was the OP.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

And every single one of your posts is in reference to YOUR HOUSE.

maybe you should contribute something dick


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

knomaddesign said:


> Asking the engineer is an OBVIOUS action. Stop and ask yourself, maybe he couldn't get that info or he wants on the job advise.


So obvious, we all might wonder why you hadn't. And if you had, why would you be asking the question, having got the answer already.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

So what did the engineer tell you?


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> And every single one of your posts is in reference to YOUR HOUSE.
> 
> maybe you should contribute something dick


Makes sense right, since that's the project I'm working on.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> So what did the engineer tell you?


Too busy to provide that detail. Makes sense why you'd ask others, right? It's pretty simple, if you don't want to be helpful, don't respond.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> Makes sense right, since that's the project I'm working on.


Yeah, sense that you aren't who you say you are and ask elementary questions.

You fail the sniff test.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

knomaddesign said:


> Too busy to provide that detail. Makes sense why you'd ask others, right? It's pretty simple, if you don't want to be helpful, don't respond.


I've been being helpful from page one when I recommended you simply call the engineer. And I was being helpful when I made the comment about flies and vinegar. And I was being helpful when I advised you that you're making a fool of yourself. And I was being helpful when I asked what the engineer said.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

You should step away from the keyboard, do some stretches, enjoy your Friday night, and come back tomorrow and reread the posts before you alienate yourself irreparably.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> You should step away from the keyboard, do some stretches, enjoy your Friday night, and come back tomorrow and reread the posts before you alienate yourself irreparably.


Regi, I don't think I ever responded to you to begin with. I never mentioned you. The first time I saw your response was the vinegar remark. I think you should step away from your feelings a bit.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

knomaddesign said:


> Regi, I don't think I ever responded to you to begin with.


I noticed.

You really are a damn fool.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

META said:


> I am curious what they said?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The engineer was too busy to provide the detail.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

@knomaddesign 

Let's see your engineering report.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> I noticed.
> 
> You really are a damn fool.


You misunderstood, I meant I wasn't referring to you with any of my comments because I never saw your comment until your vinegar comment.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> @knomaddesign
> 
> Let's see your engineering report.


Not seeing a state issued stamp anywhere on your pics. But if you say so, I believe you. Texas issued stamps say LICENSED.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> Not seeing a state issued stamp anywhere on your pics. But if you say so, I believe you. Texas issued stamps say LICENSED.


Let's see your report and this "stamp" of which you speak


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

knomaddesign said:


> You misunderstood


Whether you missed it is immaterial, my subsequent posts were mainly aimed at defusing your manhunt for all the big egos before you lose a bunch of friends, so to speak. It seems your tantrum has run it’s course and you’re back down to a 3 from a 7 or 8, but by now everyone has lost interest in helping you any further with this project.

From the picture it looks like nothing but some beam calculations that a lumber salesman did along with a material takeoff to sell you some wood, that’s not the same as having engineered drawings


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys a blowhard know-nothing DIYer.

He belongs on YouTube searching “How to build my house”.


Ive reported him for being a fkk-nipple and a DIYer. 👍


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

reggi said:


> Whether you missed it is immaterial, my subsequent posts were mainly aimed at defusing your manhunt for all the big egos before you lose a bunch of friends, so to speak. It seems your tantrum has run it’s course and you’re back down to a 3 from a 7 or 8, but by now everyone has lost interest in helping you any further with this project.
> 
> From the picture it looks like nothing but some beam calculations that a lumber salesman did along with a material takeoff to sell you some wood, that’s not the same as having engineered drawings


The only actual photo of engineering is that of my own addition, made by one of the in house engineers at one of my yards. The list on the bottom that you are looking at is a hardware, material, and required fastener list, not calculations.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Guys a blowhard know-nothing DIYer.
> 
> He belongs on YouTube searching “How to build my house”.
> 
> ...


Licensed and insured but good luck with that.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's rather telling that all of your questions here have been accompanied by (I can only assume) your own homemade renderings rather than engineered drawings. That casts doubt upon whether you actually have any of those. Not a big deal in and of itself; designers aren't engineers. But nothing in your post history actually suggests that you are a professional construction contractor.

No one here owes you any answers to your questions. This site is a "water cooler" for pros to converse as equals. As a professional courtesy, we sometimes help each other out when one of us is in unfamiliar territory, but that's entirely voluntary and naturally much more easily given once you've established credibility as an equal in the field. You have not done so.

I suggest that you abandon the entitled attitude and take the good advice where offered. As a new member here, you are on probation until we get to know you better.


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

reggi said:


> Whether you missed it is immaterial, my subsequent posts were mainly aimed at defusing your manhunt for all the big egos before you lose a bunch of friends, so to speak. It seems your tantrum has run it’s course and you’re back down to a 3 from a 7 or 8, but by now everyone has lost interest in helping you any further with this project.
> 
> From the picture it looks like nothing but some beam calculations that a lumber salesman did along with a material takeoff to sell you some wood, that’s not the same as having engineered drawings





Tinstaafl said:


> It's rather telling that all of your questions here have been accompanied by (I can only assume) your own homemade renderings rather than engineered drawings. That casts doubt upon whether you actually have any of those. Not a big deal in and of itself; designers aren't engineers. But nothing in your post history actually suggests that you are a professional construction contractor.
> 
> No one here owes you any answers to your questions. This site is a "water cooler" for pros to converse as equals. As a professional courtesy, we sometimes help each other out when one of us is in unfamiliar territory, but that's entirely voluntary and naturally much more easily given once you've established credibility as an equal in the field. You have not done so.
> 
> I suggest that you abandon the entitled attitude and take the good advice where offered. As a new member here, you are on probation until we get to know you better.


@Tinstaafl I agree, so don't answer the questions, quite simple actually. I don't expect any help so the exact opposite of entitled. I thank those who do help. Funny, that as a member, you'd be asked by other members for proof of anything. Now that sounds like entitlement. I actually did post plans but removed it because it displayed private info.

Homemade plans?LOL I use professional design software. I make these 3D models to have a visual that explains the issue. My engineers plans wouldn't help you at all.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> @Tinstaafl I agree, so don't answer the questions, quite simple actually. I don't expect any help so the exact opposite of entitled. I thank those who do help. Funny, that as a member, you'd be asked by other members for proof of anything. Now that sounds like entitlement. I actually did post plans but removed it because it displayed private info.


Not a hard thing to cover dummy


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not a hard thing to cover dummy


You're not entitled to the documents. Once again big ego. Your pics didn't show an "accredited engineer" state issued stamp.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I was gonna watch tv, but I might just keep refreshing this thread instead.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Too much testosterone in this discussion. Couple of folks need to step back and have a cold beer.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

knomaddesign said:


> You're not entitled to the documents. Once again big ego. Your pics didn't show an "accredited engineer" state issued stamp.


Because you don't have them. This is what you get from the yards in house engineer. 

Without engineering you aren't getting a permit here. 

Keep making yourself look dumber


----------



## knomaddesign (12 mo ago)

knomaddesign said:


> @Tinstaafl I agree, so don't answer the questions, quite simple actually. I don't expect any help so the exact opposite of entitled. I thank those who do help. Funny, that as a member, you'd be asked by other members for proof of anything. Now that sounds like entitlement. I actually did post plans but removed it because it displayed private info.
> 
> Homemade plans?LOL I use professional design software. I make these 3D models to have a visual that explains the issue. My engineers plans wouldn't help you at all.





A&E Exteriors said:


> Because you don't have them. This is what you get from the yards in house engineer.
> 
> Without engineering you aren't getting a permit here.
> 
> Keep making yourself look dumber


I don't have what? My city requires plans to be stamped by a LICENSED engineer to get permits. Our disagreement was the title. You have yet to provide anything that proves my correct statement to be false and yours to be true. You could easily have googled Texas engineering stamp and you'd find LICENSED on the stamp.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

knomaddesign said:


> @Tinstaafl I agree, so don't answer the questions, quite simple actually. I don't expect any help so the exact opposite of entitled. I thank those who do help. Funny, that as a member, you'd be asked by other members for proof of anything. Now that sounds like entitlement. I actually did post plans but removed it because it displayed private info.


The fact remains that this is a site for pros in the construction trades. It's not entitlement to want some sort of evidence that you are "one of us". The folks you seem to be having a problem with are well established here, have a history of discussing their own projects and contributing to other interchanges as well. Your history so far is all take and no give, and all about your personal project. Not surprising that people would suspect you're not actually a pro tradesman.

Honestly, it's only become an issue since you made it one. Now the onus is on you to establish your bona fides. Let's try for a reset.


----------

